# New study on CFS with biological basis info.



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Heard this on NPR this morning and thought people here might want to take a look."The research is described in a collection of 14 articles published in this month's issue of Pharmacogenomics, a scientific journal."http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/21/health/2...r=1&oref=slogin"An intense battery of medical and psychological tests of people with chronic fatigue syndrome has strengthened the idea that the mysterious ailment is actually a collection of five or more conditions with varying genetic and environmental causes, scientists reported yesterday.But though the syndrome comes in many flavors, these experts said, the new work also points to an important common feature: The brains and immune systems of affected people do not respond normally to physical and psychological stresses."http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...6042001869.html


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I read on a site (I can't remember it now) that syndromes like CFS, FMS, IBS, irritable bladder syndrome, TMJ, etc., must somehow all be linked. It seems like common sense to me. Something goes wrong in the central nervous system and it can lead to one or more of the above.


----------

